# appisolarsi



## Pikolina

Ciao a tutti

"Mi sono appisolato" può essere come dire mi sono adormentato? 

Grazie


----------



## Marinels

Pikolina said:


> Ciao a tutti
> 
> "Mi sono appisolato" può essere come dire mi sono adormentato?
> 
> Grazie



E' inteso ad esempio quando sei sul divano davanti alla TV e ti addormenti senza accorgertene!


----------



## Pikolina

*A*h! *S*enza accorgersi! allora non ha fatto di proposito!  *H*o capito Marinels 
G*razie*


----------



## salander

Tra l'altro appisolarsi indica un sonno leggero, che in genere ha breve durata. Quindi anche la qualità del dormire è nettamente diversa da quando ci si addormenta semplicemente. ;-))


----------



## infinite sadness

Penso che possa anche tradursi con "fare una piccola siesta".


----------



## Pikolina

*A*h! *N*on conosceva questa parola appisolarsi!
*M*a mi piace  
*A*llora una piccola siesta! 
*H*o capito benissimo!
G*razie a tutti*
M*ai chiudere questo forum*!
È di *riferimento per me sempre*!


----------



## gabrigabri

Ciao!
Io non direi che fare una siesta = appisolarsi.

Appisolarsi succede involontariamente

No?


----------



## Wonder_Donnie

La siesta è un'altra cosa. Il _De Mauro_ riporta ciò: Breve riposo pomeridiano successivo al pasto, proprio spec. della stagione estiva e dei paesi a clima caldo.

Quindi è un riposo pomeridiano di poche ore che si fa quando fuori fa più caldo; ad esempio d'estate. È consuetudine molto comune nei paesi caldi. 
Si fa perché si possa andare a letto più tardi la sera e godere del fresco dopo il tramonto.


----------



## infinite sadness

Secondo me si usa anche in quel senso. Ad esempio, se io dico "vado ad appisolarmi un po'", non mi sembra che l'appisolamento sia involontario.
Oppure quando dici "ho fatto un pisolino", nessuno può arguire nulla sulla volontarietà o meno di esso.


----------



## Damon89

"Appisolarsi" ha connotazioni involontarie e di un sonno leggero - del tipo che capita quando magari non dormi da tanto ma stai facendo qualcosa di importante che non vuoi lasciar perdere... ma ti addormenti lo stesso perché non ce la fai davvero più.

Il "pisolino" invece è un altro conto... che io sappia, indipendentemente dall'eventuale significato o connotazione originale, al giorno d'oggi viene usato per indicare un riposo di breve durata, generalmente volontario. Se hai dormito 8 ore, ad esempio, non hai fatto un pisolino, ma hai fatto una bella dormita. Se invece hai deciso di dormire una ventina di minuti per recuperare un po' le forze prima di andare al lavoro, è un pisolino in piena regola.

Se si tratta di qualcosa di involontario, in genere si dice "mi sono appisolato". L'espressione "vado ad appisolarmi" non l'ho mai sentita prima d'ora, e penso che sia o un uso regionale, o un'espressione usata in senso sarcastico o che comunque devia dal significato "reale" della parola. Un po' come dire "vado a infilarmi un po' di cibo in bocca" invece di "vado a mangiare", per rendere l'idea (anche se con un esempio particolarmente stupido).


----------



## Pikolina

AH! Damon grazie! 
*A*llora non ha fatto di proposito appisolarsi è involontario!!  
*F*antastico!


----------



## infinite sadness

Oggi pomeriggio mi sono appisolato un po'.

Poi ho cercato la definizione di appisolarsi sul Garzanti e sullo Zingarelli, ed entrambi mi dicono: "fare un sonno leggero e di breve durata".
Nessun accenno alla volontarietà o meno dell'appisolarsi.
Quindi, per sapere se lo ha fatto di proposito lo puoi stabilire solo sulla base del contesto della frase, e non sulla base della semplice definizione del verbo appisolarsi.


----------



## vega3131

Sono d'accordo sulla involontarietà di "appisolarsi"; l'altra espressione, "fare un pisolino", secondo me può essere sia volontaria che involontaria.
Già che ci siamo, vorrei notare che, a partire dal centrosud, si è abbastanza diffuso "fare la pennichella", mentre è in notevole regresso "fare il chilo", che ultimamente ho inteso solo con un sottinteso ironico. 
Aggiungerei anche "fare la siesta", che ha una tonalità piuttosto neutra, e "fare un sonnellino", che mi sembra meno datato di "fare un pisolino"


----------



## niklavjus

Non sono un esperto di pisolini - mi ha solo incuriosito la cosa - ma non ci vedo necessariamente involontarietà nell'appisolarsi.
Secondo il mio dizionario (Gabrielli):

*appisolàrsi* ... Addormentarsi di un sonno leggero e per breve tempo; assopirsi, dormicchiare. 
[...]
Deriv. di _písolo_.

*písolo* ... Breve sonno e leggero; sonnellino, dormitina...


----------



## Pikolina

ah oh  pazienzia se é andato proprio a fare un sonno legero e dopo puf, dopo ha dormito proprio!!


----------



## vega3131

niklavjus said:


> non ci vedo necessariamente involontarietà nell'appisolarsi.


Mi piacerebbe trovare qualche citazione da scrittori o giornalisti contemporanei dove "appisolarsi" venga usato in senso volontario.

PS - Direi che il Gabrielli è un po' datato...


----------



## niklavjus

Quindi secondo te il significato di un termine viene stabilito esclusivamente dall'uso che ne fa una certa classe di individui? È questo l'unico argomento su cui basi il tuo assunto?
Io invece mi chiedo perché mai simili espressioni dovrebbro essere usate in un qualsiasi ambito diverso da quello familiare.

Sì, forse il mio Gabrielli è un po' datato...


----------



## Damon89

L'espressione "fare il chilo" ha una connotazione leggermente diversa, da quello che so (e anche piuttosto divertente). "Fare il chilo" non significa fare un pisolino, ma significa riposare (generalmente stando seduti e svegli, piuttosto che sdraiati o dormendo) per qualche minuto dopo mangiato per far sì che passi la pesantezza tipica di quando si mangi troppo. Mai sentito dire di uno che dopo aver mangiato un sacco dice che non ce la fa più ad alzarsi? Ecco, probabilmente rimarrà qualche minuto seduto a "fare il chilo".

Perlomeno, questo è l'uso che si fa di quest'espressione nelle Marche, dove sono cresciuto.


----------



## vega3131

Non credo che scrittori e giornalisti possano definirsi una classe. So però che sono le antenne che meglio percepiscono come pensa e quindi come parla la gente, di qualsiasi classe.


----------



## niklavjus

vega3131 said:


> Non credo che scrittori e giornalisti possano definirsi una classe. So però che sono le antenne che meglio percepiscono come pensa e quindi come parla la gente, di qualsiasi classe.


...


----------



## nic3

Concordo con il fatto che con appisolarsi si faccia riferimento all'addormentarsi d'un sonno leggero.


----------



## Wonder_Donnie

Damon89 said:


> L'espressione "fare il chilo" ha una connotazione leggermente diversa, da quello che so (e anche piuttosto divertente). "Fare il chilo" non significa fare un pisolino, ma significa riposare (generalmente stando seduti e svegli, piuttosto che sdraiati o dormendo) per qualche minuto dopo mangiato per far sì che passi la pesantezza tipica di quando si mangi troppo. Mai sentito dire di uno che dopo aver mangiato un sacco dice che non ce la fa più ad alzarsi? Ecco, probabilmente rimarrà qualche minuto seduto a "fare il chilo".
> 
> Perlomeno, questo è l'uso che si fa di quest'espressione nelle Marche, dove sono cresciuto.


Può tornare, il chilo è un 'prodotto' della digestione.


----------

